
Ask HN: Resources for a beginner JavaScript developer? - samayshamdasani
Hey,<p>I&#x27;m a 16 year old JS developer and I want to build more advanced apps. (React, Vue, Node, bots, ML, etc.)<p>Could you recommend some resources that I could get started with?
======
timdavila
Start with the fundamentals!

I like Eloquent Javascript and You Don't Know JS, both free to read online:

[http://eloquentjavascript.net](http://eloquentjavascript.net)

[https://github.com/getify/You-Dont-Know-JS](https://github.com/getify/You-
Dont-Know-JS)

~~~
kaishiro
Eloquent JS is one of my all time favorite programming books. I recommend it
often.

------
matbram
[http://javascriptissexy.com/](http://javascriptissexy.com/)

[https://www.amazon.com/JavaScript-JQuery-Interactive-
Front-E...](https://www.amazon.com/JavaScript-JQuery-Interactive-Front-End-
Development/dp/1118531647)

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Learn/JavaScript](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Learn/JavaScript)

[https://www.amazon.com/Eloquent-JavaScript-Modern-
Introducti...](https://www.amazon.com/Eloquent-JavaScript-Modern-Introduction-
Programming/dp/1593275846/ref=as_li_ss_tl?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1466626605&sr=1-1&keywords=eloquent+javascript+2nd+edition&linkCode=ll1&tag=eejs-20&linkId=8f1d94f3bf900d69600f9c8685791be7)

[http://jstherightway.org/](http://jstherightway.org/)

Most importantly, it's not hard to learn a new language, but you do want to
make sure you learn and apply best practices.

Pickup a couple of those books maybe (also there are online versions of most
of those available for free. I do like physical books, but that's just me),
read them and practice every day.

------
Philomath
I really recoment the tutorials from:

[https://nodeschool.io/](https://nodeschool.io/)

They are run from the command line, they will make you think and they have
from super simple tutorials to more complex stuff. You can also learn the ES6
syntax or other fancy things when you know enough javascript.

------
19eightyfour
Unfortunately I don't know about the list you have, but if you are interested
in one good way to approach JS basics (not suggesting you don't know the
basics -- am saying I found the following resource useful for the basics,
which help with building more advanced apps): JavaScript: the good parts talk
is a useful resource, IMHO.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQVTIJBZook](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQVTIJBZook)

------
pards
Learn other languages, too.

    
    
      * A functional language
      * An object-oriented language
      * A scripting language
    

JavaScript wins the web front-end because it's the only feasible option but
there are many other fantastic languages out there that, when properly
understood, will make you a better developer in whatever language you choose
to "major" in.

------
eagerNewb
I would definitely recommend this youtube channel -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCO1cgjhGzsSYb1rsB4bFe4Q](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCO1cgjhGzsSYb1rsB4bFe4Q)

------
darth_mastah
Respect. [https://frontendmasters.com/](https://frontendmasters.com/) should
give you a good start. There's a fee but well worth it. I would recommend
Douglas Crockford and Kyle Simpson for a start.

